
A ‘Softwear’ Startup - sethbannon
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/08/unerdwear-turns-out-not-to-be-an-april-fool-its-a-softwear-startup/
======
elamadej
<3

~~~
ukd1
I ordered bacon pants.

~~~
ratsbane
I was ready to buy something there until I looked at the prices. £24 (about
$36 US) for a pair of novelty shorts? Doesn't that seem a bit high? You could
make a pair out of _real_ bacon for that.

~~~
socha
If you get 3 or more it's EUR 19. It's great quality & small series, 100%
cotton, custom fabrics that you can't get anywhere else, designed with so much
<3

